# The great pumpkin massacre of 2013 :)



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

hehe each year we pick up a load or two of pumpkins after Halloween and turn our dry dirt pasture into a read made pumpkin patch for the goaties


----------



## imported_Curtis_King (Apr 11, 2013)

*Pumpkin smash*

Dave and Tracy

I just love the pumpkin video. Hope all those girls are pregnant.

I see some GOOOD LOOOOOOOKING Pack Goats coming up this spring.
Whats up with this warm weather??? I'm so ready for the cold.

"Long Live The Pack Goat''

Curtis King


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks Curtis and HUSH YOU MOUTH! I have to do chores twice a day and any side projects in the cold. Ill take this fine weather all winter long  Good to see you back. How did hunting go?


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice! Halloween pumpkins are a favorite around here too.


----------



## nebs (Sep 4, 2013)

Fun video thanks for sharing. I also hope all those does are pregnant too as one of my future packgoats is in their somewhere


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

They are and there is


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Fun video! I gave my group some pumpkins and they looked at me as if to say "you actually want us to eat this?"


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

I really enjoyed the video and all those beautiful goats! The music made the video


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

I still can't believe how pretty your goats are, even though I have Django to remind me every day. I didn't realize they like pumpkin. My dog loves pumpkin, he acts like it's steak! I've got a couple of them laying around I never got to cooking up, maybe I'll give my goats a treat.


----------

